# Looking to buy a cheap dryer...will it be ok?



## NorCal Andy (Dec 21, 2005)

Hi everyone,

My golden is a home companion for now, but I've been dabbling more and more into grooming at home to try and get closer to that show look that makes me gawk at dog shows. It's also been hard for me to find a groomer in Northern California/Bay Area that know how to groom a golden.

I was at a dog show over the weekend and checked out a few models of dryers (XPower, "Cyclone", CC Kool Air). As much as I'd like a CC dryer, it's hard to justify that price for 1 dog. There was a vendor selling a dryer he called the "Cyclone" for $225. After doing some research, I've found out that the Cyclone is a Chinese import which gets rebranded and sold by independent vendors under whatever name they choose. This is what it looks like:










I'm able to buy this dryer for $80-100. Do you think this would be a reasonable cool air dryer to start out with? Or should I be avoiding this, and looking at Metro Air, ChallengeAir, etc.

Thanks!


BTW, does anyone know where I can buy a copy of the grooming DVD by Deb Oster? I can't seem to find any site to order a copy.


----------



## Atis (Jul 8, 2014)

I bought this over a year ago and I think it's great. I'm not a professional groomer or do I show. As someone who simply enjoys grooming my dog at home I think it was worth every penny. Looks just like the one you are asking about.

Pet Grooming Supplies : Amazon.com: Go Pet Club Pet Grooming Hair Dryer for Dogs and Cats


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I would buy the best dryer you can to start off with. 

B-air has a base model dryer which actually works pretty good. Only $200.

I have different dryer to use at shows now, but I did initially take this one everywhere because I knew it wouldn't blow fuses... and it wouldn't kill me if it disappeared from my setup. 

Would get my dog completely dry from soaking wet in about 45 minutes or so.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I don't know anything about that particular dryer, but I don't think you need a dryer that cost hundreds of dollars if you aren't showing or doing professional grooming. I got the air force commander for my dog and it suits our purposes just fine.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

We also have the Metro Air Force Commander hair dryer. Have had it for years. However, that being said, I would most likely give the one you show a try. The one thing I do like, is that I think it has a temperature/heat dial on it? The one thing about a lot of the dryers, including the Metro is that it is strictly air, no heat. Since it uses the ambient air temp, while not icy cold air, it is by no means warm. In the winter, while it helps to blow off the water, I then need to use hair dryers to help dry them up. For home use, I think it would be fine. Heck, my husband wired together 2, 1800w personal hairdryers we had laying around the bathroom. We have used them for years. I think you could get some use out of this one. Just remember to keep the filter clean. Good luck!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Heat can damage hair... that's why it's not ideal.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Megora - totally agree. We never use the high heat setting.


----------



## TheRocky (Jun 8, 2016)

Yes it is good, No worries about it. You can try now with your dog.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

I have one that looks similar to the black one pictured. Mine is orange. Probably made in the same factory...
Might be the Metro Air Force one, can't remember. It works fine for my non-show grooming needs. I've had it well over 10 years.

My friends who show Goldens, use blowers that have a lot more oomph. I guess I do kinda wish mine had more power though... also, the little induction motor is very loud.

Like has been said, you don't want to use heat. I think too the idea behind these blowers is that they blow the water off of the coat opposed to 'drying' it. You need to blow the coat at an angle, not straight on. It literally blow off the water.

Good luck.


----------

